# Bei 2.6.8 Kernel keine Maus mehr...

## obmib

Hallo,

ich heute den Kernel 2.6.8 kompiliert. xorg.conf usw sind ja gleich geblieben, also denke ich dass es daran nicht liegen kann.

X Startet, aber die Maus funktioniert einfach nicht. Es ist eine einfache Ps/2 Maus die bis jetzt immer funktioniert hat. 

Ansonsten scheint das System zu funktionieren...

Weiß vielleicht jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

Schönen Gruß,

obmib

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du vielleicht MOUSE_PS als Modul? Hast du es geladen? Bei mir sieht es so aus:

```

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

```

Und psmouse in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen

----------

## golloza

Was passiert, wenn du cat /dev/input/mice eingibst und die Maus bewegst?

Wenn nichts kommt (Müll), liegt es wohl am Kernel.

Hast du Device drivers -> Input -> Mice -> PS/2 Mouse aktiviert?

----------

## obmib

Hi,

ein "modprobe MOUSE_PS" bring nichts.

golloza: cat /dev/input/mice bringt garnichts, da kommt noch nicht mal Müll wenn ich die Maus bewege.

Device drivers -> Input Device -> Mice -> PS/2 Mouse hab ich aktiviert... 

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

also bei mir heißt das betreffende Modul "psmouse" wie pablo_supertux auch schon sagte.

----------

## obmib

Hi,

# modprobe psmouse

FATAL: Module psmouse not found.

in meine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hab ich auch schon psmouse eingetragen, funktioniert nicht!

Gruß

----------

## zielscheibe

Was gibt

```

ls -L /lib/modules/2.6.8xxx/kernel/drivers/input/

```

und

```

ls -L /lib/modules/2.6.8xxx/kernel/drivers/input/mouse

```

Module mit "make modules modules_install" korrekt gebaut?

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

meine Maus hab ich nicht als Modul eingetragen...

Es wurde alles ohne Fehler kompiliert!

Der erste Befehl gibt: "gameport" aus

Der zweite: ... No such file or directory

Anscheinend hab ich kein Verzeichniss mouse in input  :Wink: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Na du bist ein Scherzkeks.   :Twisted Evil: 

Erst wundern das keine Module geladen werden und danach einfach mal so fallen lassen, daß dies doch alles fest im Kernel sei.

So macht das debuggen keinen Spaß! -> kannst ja versuchen mal andere Kernelsourcen zu verwenden, die Maus modular einzubinden und hochzuladen sowie "dmesg" zu befragen!

Ich klinke mich hier aus.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Was sagt grep MOUSE /usr/src/linux/.config ?

----------

## obmib

Wird die Maus normalerweise als Modul eingetragen???

Lass mich jetzt nicht hängen  :Wink: 

pablo_supertux: grep MOUSE /usr/src/linux/.config gibt das aus:

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_INPUT_INPORT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE ist not set

Wie man vielleicht sieht hab ich zur Sicherheit, als es beim Ersten mal schon nicht funktionier hat, gleich mal das meiste aktiviert  :Wink: 

Schönen Gruß

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich finde CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 nicht, was, ahst du es nicht? Mach grep CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 /usr/src/linux/.config, komm da was?

----------

## obmib

Jepp!

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

----------

## pablo_supertux

und hast du /dev/psaux (bei mir symlink auf /dev/misc/psaux)

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

ja /dev/psaux gibts, und bei mir zeigt er auch auf /dev/misc/psaux.

Ich versteh das nicht... hat es vielleicht damit zu tun dass es eine Maus ohne Kugel ist?

----------

## Anarcho

Installier dochmal gpm und guck ob die Maus auf der Konsole denn funktioniert!

Und poste mal den Input abschnitt deiner xorg.conf

----------

## obmib

An der xorg.conf liegt es unter Garantie nicht.

Bei meinem anderen Kernel läuft die Maus mit der gleichen xorg.conf.

Außerdem habe ich xorgconfig auch mal ausgeführt und die alte xorg.conf nach einer Sicherungskopie überschrieben. Immernoch das gleiche!

# /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/psaux

oder 

# /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/mouse

bringt mir nichts  :Sad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Installiere gpm und sag ob unter  vc/1 die Mouse auch geht

----------

## obmib

Also gpm hab ich ja installiert...

Aber was meinst du mit dem zweiten Teil von deinem Satz?

----------

## pablo_supertux

ob du mouse in einer virtuelle Konsole (Strg+Alt+F1) auch geht, ob du da die Mouse benutze kannst

----------

## obmib

Hi,

ja das ist schon klar aber mit welchem Parameter soll ich es denn starten?

Bis jetzt tut sich noch nix wenn ich es mit  gpm -m /dev/psaux oder gpm -m /dev/mouse starte...

----------

## Chefpampel

Mahlzeit,

hatte genau das selbe Problem. Sobald das psmouse Modul geladen wurde, wurde das Keyboard sehr traege und die Maus tat es dennoch nicht. (uebrigens war es auch egal ob psmouse fest im Kernel oder als Modul)

Kann es sein, dass du eine KVM dazwischen geschaltet hast? Kaum war die Maus direkt in die Kiste gestoepselt, funktionierte alles...

Auf diese Idee hat mich das hier gebraucht http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1587

----------

## obmib

Hi,

ja, so ist es. Meine Maus ist eigentlich eine USB-Maus. Da ich kein sonderlicher USB-Fan bin habe ich ein Zwischenstück gesetzt damit ich die Maus an den PS/2 Port anschließen kann.

Merkwürdig, wieso läuft das beim Kernel 2.4 ohne Probleme und nun nicht mehr?

Schonmal danke für deine Antwort, muss dann wohl erstmal auf USB umsteigen  :Sad: 

Schönen Gruß

----------

## Chefpampel

Mit KVM meine ich aber einen Konsolenumschalter - nicht den USB auf PS/2 Adapter. Der funktioniert - aber nur ohne KVM.

----------

## obmib

Dann hab ichs falsch verstanden.

Wie merk ich denn ob ich nen KVM hab und wie deaktivier ich das?

----------

## Chefpampel

Wenn du eine KVM hast, weisst du das  :Wink: 

Ist n externes Geraet um mehrere PC an eine(n) Monitor/Maus/Tastatur anzuschliessen.

Waehrend du an einem anderen Rechner arbeitest, simulieren die Teile u.a.  die Maus fuer den gerade inaktiven Rechner (kennt man ja bei einigen Rechnern: Maus abziehen, wieder anstoepseln  -> Maus weg).

Das Problem ist bei mir wohl, dass die autom. Erkennung nicht ordentlich funktioniert. Da haben die Jungs im 2.6er wohl grundlegend was geaendert (siehe oben Link zu Kernetrap).

btw: Was fürne Maus hast du ueberhaupt? Probier doch auf Verdacht einfach mal ne andere... falls vorhanden.

----------

## obmib

Wenn ich denn eine hätte...

Ist eine MS-Intelli-Optical. Vor einigen Jahren mal geschenkt bekommen, da sie bisher lief hab ich mir nie eine andere angeschaft. War wohl ein Fehler  :Sad: 

----------

## Ragin

was sagt denn

```

dmesg | grep input

```

----------

## obmib

Hi,

das bringt mir das Ergebnis:

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Unter Kernel 2.4 läuft die Maus unter der Konsole mit gpm (befehl gpm -m /dev/psaux -t imps2)

Hier bei 2.6.8 läuft es nicht.

Schönen Gruß

----------

## Chefpampel

Ich hab jetzt ne Logi BJ58 und ne BJ69 (je PS/2 optical) getestet. Beide laufen ohne KVM, nur mit sieht es haargenau so aus.

Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen: sobald ich das Modul psmouse lade (um das so festzustellen brauch man das Teil als Modul, nicht fest im Kernel) zeigt mir 

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

 auf IRQ 1 und IRQ12 den i8042 an - dat Teil ist wohl für Keyboard und PS/2 Maus zustaendig.

Bei IRQ 12 (PS/2 Port) sind genau 50 Interrupts aufgefuehrt. Bewege ich die Maus, werden die IRQs nicht weiter hochgezählt, die Tastatur reagiert dafür ziemlich spät. 

Schmeisse ich das Modul wieder raus ist Tastatur wieder normal. Aktiviere ich es wieder, ist der IRQ-Zähler bei 100 - und zählt dann aber nicht weiter... sehr seltsam.

Hab beim Modul laden schon zahlreiche Optionen probiert.

u.A. 

```
modprobe psmouse resetafter=1
```

 oder auch mit 

```
proto=bare bzw =imps oder =exps 
```

Da du eine andere Maus hast, probier doch auch mal mit diesen Optionen rum - dazu psmouse als Modul kompilieren.

Ich probiers jetzt mal mit nem vanilla 2.6.9

----------

## Chefpampel

mit dem 2.6.9 gehts auch nicht an der KVM - aber wie gehabt ohne gehts...

Immerhin sind ein paar andere Probleme mit dem 2.6.8-r8 weg... yiipiee

----------

## obmib

Hi,

es hilft alles nichts, auch deine Optionen wollen nicht wirklich. Danke trotzdem für die Vorschläge. Da ich auch die gentoo-dev-sources nutze werde ich es wohl jetzt mal mit den vanilla kernel versuchen und das Ergebniss posten.

Schönen Gruß

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo.

das Problem mit dem KVM hatte ich auch.

Einfach in Grub die Zeile "psmouse.proto=imps" hinzufügen dann klappt es auch mit der Maus.

Das hat mich damals auch einiges an Zeit gekostet bis ich gemerkt habe das der KVM dafür verantwortlich ist.

Gruß Norbert

----------

## Chefpampel

die Boot-Option sollte aber dasselbe sein wie ein modprobe psmouse proto=imps - das hat bei mir leider gar nicht geklappt! naja, vielleicht ist auch die KVM einfach zu exotisch...

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> die Boot-Option sollte aber dasselbe sein wie ein modprobe psmouse proto=imps - das hat bei mir leider gar nicht geklappt! naja, vielleicht ist auch die KVM einfach zu exotisch...

 

Sollte eigendlich, aber ging bei mir auch erst als ich die Zeile in Grub hinzugefügt habe.

Gruß Norbert

----------

